# Back again



## desmond904 (Nov 6, 2010)

Hello

After 1 year, I return back to this forum, things haven't changed that much, I see.

I sold all my gadgets and books, so I have to start over again, I will take things step by step, and hopefully don't quit this time :lol: 


My username was Franco904, I took some EIS lessons before quiting with the forum and everything, but somehow I can't seem to open my last account, so here I'm with an new account.

Again, I'm glad to be back, just wanted to say hello, and hope we can have some fun again. I am no professional composer, I don't intend to become one, I make a very good living with office job, 4 days work and friday, saturday and sunday off.

But I like listening to music and compose a little myself, and this is a good place with so much composers in one place.


Salute o-[][]-o


----------



## Chrislight (Nov 21, 2010)

Welcome back!


----------

